# Struggling!



## Phil (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi, so I've recently brought my gaggia coffee deluxe machine out of retirement moving away from the automatic machine which never really had great shots. I had such fond memories of the shots pulled but now I just cannot get it right. So I took apart the boiler, cleaned and have descaled twice, changed the caskets (pump, portaholder etc) replaced shower screen and head disc and new bottomless portafilter..

I just cannot get a decent shot - I've tampered on the bathroom scales, weight beans, tried different grinds but it's not even close to drinkable.

Water on its own tastes fine.. I just don't remember having this trouble before - my wife thinks I've gone a little mad by it all  Help

Oh, I hope this is the correct forum or this question..


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Where are you based Phil?

Sometimes changing too many things at once makes it harder to find the happy medium and adjust from there.


----------



## Phil (Aug 5, 2009)

Based in Hampshire.. Thought I'd try and give it a new lease of life.. Was hoping changing shower head and head disk would help as it was not looking good..


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Do you have a grinder and are your beans freshly roasted? Sorry if these things are obvious.


----------



## Phil (Aug 5, 2009)

I do have a grinder, not the best and I'd really like to upgrade - that will be next year sometime tho. It's a gaggia grinder (not the MDF one) the beans I've been using are some Starbucks beans from the supermarket..

However just got delivery of some Has Bean espresso coffee beans.. Didn't want to try as the coffee I've got so far is just so bad (undrinkable) and thought get that at least halfway there then get a nice shot from some better beans.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Describe the tastes and flavours you are getting and it might help us troubleshoot whats going on.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

How long are your extractions taking?


----------



## Phil (Aug 5, 2009)

RoloD said:


> How long are your extractions taking?


Hi - I've been playing around with my grind and tamping and actually got an okay coffee - wouldn't say great - but added a smidge of sugar and was okay. Extraction was 26 seconds for 2oz

Will try again tomorrow to see if I can get a consistent shot - I actually lightened my tamp..

My grinder range is terrible so it might be the best I can get until I get a decent grinder..


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

I have never got a nice shot from supermarket beans. As soon as the shot starts it runs black and fast. Very little gas action coming from the beans. Stale. No gas = no flavour.


----------



## Phil (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi.. opened up the has bean coffee - hoping a decent coffee, and I'm still struggling.. I can only think its down to what I'm doing as like I'd said I never struggled before on my gaggia..

Taste wise, I'm not sure how to describe - I can't make my mind up whether it tastes sour or bitter 

Not sure where to go next - cleaned my coffee grinder (albeit with rice) and checked again.. Still the same.. Anyone know of any barista type help local to Ringwood, Hampshire? My wife now says I'm moonlighting as a Barista, just a really bad one


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Phil its hard to say what you're doing wrong without seeing your barista-ing.

Can you take a video or get someone else to take one of your skills?


----------



## Phil (Aug 5, 2009)

I will try and do that...


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Phil, a video will definitely help.

The extraction time sounds like it is in the right ball park. What weight of ground coffee are you using? Try weighing the liquid espresso rather than using volume. Volume can be affected by freshness and types of beans due to the amount of crema produced. I would suggest a good starting point would be aiming to produce a liquid espresso that is 1.6 times the weight of the ground coffee used. Depending upon the beans and their freshness this might equate to anything from 1 to 2 Fl Oz by volume.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Video will help, try to show the extraction itself as well as the prep


----------



## Phil (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks all - will try and take video this evening.. I can already hear the laughter from the other half


----------



## Phil (Aug 5, 2009)

This took me ages


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

The problem is your grinder. Pure and simple. That MM can not produce a consistent espresso grind. Immediately plan for a grinder upgrade. Sorry...


----------



## Phil (Aug 5, 2009)

fatboyslim said:


> Good job tapatalk for the double post....


Eh?

I thought the grinder was not that good.. Can't really afford a new grinder for a little while, but have been keeping an eye on the rancilio rocky, mc2 or the baratza prezio.

Guess I should just get pre ground until then..


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

1. Grinder, keep that one for brewed

2. Under dosed, try 16.5 or 17g with same grind setting

3. Tapping the portafilter with tamper, why do people do this ? Puck fracture !

4. Not tamping on a level surface , rubber matting for example


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

The pour in the video is the hasbean beans? How long since roast? Might be a bit gassy as a side note.

What tamper and basket are you using? Personally speaking getting my VST basket and matching temper make an incredible difference to my pours.

All that twisting and knocking - get rid of it - matching basket with tamper - one tamp and lock in - nothing else


----------

